# Satellite Radio



## raleighA4 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have a 2003 A4. I'd love to get satellite radio. Can anyone offer a suggestion on how to mount it on the dash so that it doesn't look completely tacky? Thanks!


----------



## audi_danny (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Satellite Radio (raleighA4)*

my suggestion is to post this in the A4 forum.


----------

